# Dell inspiron 1525 factory resore not working



## jojojnr (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi I bought my new latop in October and would like to restore it to it's origional factory settings, however I have been unable to do this as I have been told a number of different actions to try by PC performance and none of them work: First I was told to press f8 on a reboot then select repair my computer so I pressed f8 and there was no option to repair my computer; Second I was told to restart and press f12 insert a blank dvd and boot using cd/dvd which would create a boot disc which in turn would restore to factory settings, after choosing boot from cd/dvd my laptop just restarts as normal without creating a boot disc; I was then told to burn recovery (which was on a small drive D to disc first then boot from cd/dvd which has no effect again windows starts normally.........so being nosey I had a look around this recovery file and found a setup icon that said factory restore when I clicked on it, I got the message ERROR: the factory image could not be found please reinstall using the operating system media dvd.

any help on this would be fantasic as I am now at my wits end.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

The recovery is usually launched by pressing CNTL and F11 when you first turn it on . . but you should see a message how to do it. It will pass quickly 

For more in the DSR . . http://support.dell.com/support/top.../en/document?dn=1090151&c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19


----------



## jojojnr (Jan 25, 2009)

It is ctrl and f11 for xp whereas I am using vista I have scowered the forums and no one else seems to have this problem or have had their problem sorted by one of the actions I spoke of i will try your link and report back


----------



## jojojnr (Jan 25, 2009)

yes that is just telling me to do the f8 thing which doesn't work any other ideas would be great thanx


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Then it sounds like the recovery partition has been messed with . . Do you have the Vista installation DVD? . . YOu will have to do a clean install


----------



## Edgedev (Dec 8, 2007)

With DELL, the restore is based in the HD. As as partitioned "recovery" section. Try hitting F12 when booting up, and it should be one of the last options there. If it doesn't show up, you can always call Dell and they can send you another. I have a 1526, and I wanted to start fresh from when I got it, and I had to go through that process. 

-EDGE-


----------

